# Wheatberries after overnight soak? Anyone tried this?



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

I heard that soaking wheatberries over night in water eliminates the dangers of them expanding or not soaking up nutrients. Just to double check, I looked online and the consesus was that they're safe. Just thought I'd ask if anyone tried it hear or not? Great resources for stockpiling!


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I soak mine overnight just because they're easier to cook that way. Have no idea what you mean by "safe". You can pop the raw berries in your mouth and eat them just as they are.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

jungatheart said:


> I soak mine overnight just because they're easier to cook that way. Have no idea what you mean by "safe". You can pop the raw berries in your mouth and eat them just as they are.


Wheatberries can swell up in the stomach. It's also harder to digest.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You're supposed to chew them. You're probably in more danger of mixing coke and pop-rocks(which is an urban legend) than eating whole wheat berries. They just pass if you swallow them.
The only time I've heard of problems is in higher altitudes and dehydrated foods. If you do not add enuf water to your foods they will absorb liquids from you stomach and cause great pain, but not fatal. Just drinking water will fix it. I haven't had it happen but used to hike with a friend who did.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Emerald said:


> You're supposed to chew them. You're probably in more danger of mixing coke and pop-rocks(which is an urban legend) than eating whole wheat berries. They just pass if you swallow them.
> The only time I've heard of problems is in higher altitudes and dehydrated foods. If you do not add enuf water to your foods they will absorb liquids from you stomach and cause great pain, but not fatal. Just drinking water will fix it. I haven't had it happen but used to hike with a friend who did.


Hm, interesting. And yeah, the whole coke and pop-rocks thing is BS, I've known that for a while, HOWEVER, it does hurt a little.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

when you say wheat berries, you're just talking about wheat grain...right:dunno:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

This is off subject but I wanted to know if there is a way to set apart favorite threads so you can remember which one you were wanting to watch? There are several ( like this one) that I would like to keep track of, but I'll surely forget where this discussion is!:nuts:


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

neldarez said:


> when you say wheat berries, you're just talking about wheat grain...right:dunno:


Yes, just the grain.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

neldarez said:


> This is off subject but I wanted to know if there is a way to set apart favorite threads so you can remember which one you were wanting to watch? There are several ( like this one) that I would like to keep track of, but I'll surely forget where this discussion is!:nuts:


See what I mean!!!! It has taken me 1/2 hour to find where I posted this question to see if anyone answered.... So..........is there a way to mark a thread so you can keep track of it, kinda like putting it in your favorites. :flower:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

neldarez said:


> See what I mean!!!! It has taken me 1/2 hour to find where I posted this question to see if anyone answered.... So..........is there a way to mark a thread so you can keep track of it, kinda like putting it in your favorites. :flower:


There might be a better answer, but all I see is at the top of this thred there's something called 'thread options' - click on that and a drop-down menu allows you to print the thread, email the thread, or subscribe to the thread. Subscribing to the thread means that you'll get an email (once a day) on the days that something is added to the thread.

I would love a 'favorites' option, too.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> There might be a better answer, but all I see is at the top of this thred there's something called 'thread options' - click on that and a drop-down menu allows you to print the thread, email the thread, or subscribe to the thread. Subscribing to the thread means that you'll get an email (once a day) on the days that something is added to the thread.
> 
> I would love a 'favorites' option, too.


Or the site could just update their RSS if they don't have it already.


----------

